# 5x5x5 : September 9, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

1. d U2 b2 f2 r f' B' u2 B2 d R' L2 U f u d2 F D2 R' L' F f' u' F' b R u2 l' f' U2 R f r2 R2 b r2 l' u2 U' B' U2 F2 f' D' F L' d2 f2 u' D2 r D' B2 b2 D2 f' B' U2 D2 F2

2. u' l F2 D2 b L2 U B' f u b R d2 f F l f R F R b f' r' B2 u2 D F' L2 R' u' r' u2 B b r u l D' r' b2 F' l2 r' u B L l2 f' D2 B U2 D2 r2 f2 D' f d' F2 r' R

3. D' B' d' U F' b d' F' D' F f' D u2 L' f2 F' D' B2 l u' U2 F2 d2 R L' D L' f' U' D' l' u' R' D' B2 u' R' B l F' U2 R' D' L2 U2 L D2 d' b L l2 U' R2 U2 u b l' r2 F2 B

4. f r F' r F U2 D R2 f2 d' F2 D' F d F' U2 L2 R' d' u2 f2 R' D2 B2 d' l R2 F B L2 D' U R' d' B' f r' U2 L F L2 d2 b B' D f2 U l' f' r B2 L' B D L' l2 u2 r f2 r'

5. F' L' l' U2 l2 U L' F d' b2 D2 d' b L2 r' d' U2 R2 f D2 F' b L2 D' L2 f r l2 f2 u2 f' r F B l' b l2 u' l2 R2 b u F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 r u b2 l' d' f R' B U2 B2 D2


----------

